# Billy - Two homes



## New owner (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi, I just signed up for this forum. I read some posts and find them very helpful. I am a new owner, got Billy on Saturday so not even a week yet. He is a 7 month old cockapoo. This is my first dog, and I am sharing him with my boyfriend, we do not live together so Billy has two homes, we both have kids and we both want the kids to spend time with him. He is mostly with me but I take him with me whenever i spend the night at my boyfriends place. For example, yesterday my boyfriend came at 6 pm to pick him up and I joined them at 10 pm. It seems like he picked his alpha already and it looks like it is me even tho Billy was suppose to be my daughter's dog. To get to my point, I live with my parents and my father said that we shouldn't be doing this cause we are confusing him, he should get use to one home, lets say for 3 months and then we can start traveling with him back and forth (please note that we are his second owners, the first owner returned him to the breeder because they were not allowed to have a second dog in a building, not sure how much of that is true). I called a dog trainer today and he said that we should keep on doing what we are doing, he doesn't see anything wrong with it. He said that it would be actually worse if we were to keep him at one home for few months and then all of a sudden take him to the other one. Billy doesn't seem to mind, he is happy at both places, he is extra happy when he sees me and tends to follow me around, I call him my shadow  Does any one have an opinion or has gone through similar thing, I would appreciated any comments.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly was rehomed with me at 18 months old and at the time I was living between two houses so in total confusion. She also turned out to have severe separation anxiety and I work so I ended up taking her to a friends to be looked after during the day. So effectively she had three homes 

She coped just fine and very quickly worked out who was her new slave


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Perhaps your dad is more attached to Billy then he lets on and is sad on those times Billy is away. Sounds like he's doing fine and not surprising he will follow one more than the other. I'm not sure how old your daughter is but whomever it is that feeds, trains, spends the most time with Billy will be his go to. My two definitely have favorite people but they love me best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## New owner (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you very much for your comments much appreciated and very helpful


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

We live in our city apartment on weekdays and our cabin in the country on weekends. We have been travelling this way with Bear since we got him at 2 months old. He seems to have absolutely no problem with it and is happy to be at either of our homes.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

We have the same(ish) situation as Bear. Poppy doesn't have two families but we do spend a lot of time away. There's no doubt she sees both places as her home and settles in no problem. 
It probably would be confusing at first but dogs are resilient and as long as you are in tune with him regarding his moods and manner, I personally think it would become the norm. He probably looks forward to new playmates.


----------

